# Filtro pasabanda para Transmision



## aballek (Oct 23, 2007)

Hola
Soy estudiante de Ing en Electronica y en la universidad estamos montando una radio FM, el asunto es que desde donde esta la sala de radio hasta el transmisor llegamos con un link de 300MHz, el tema es que quiero poner un filtro pasabanda a la salida del transmisor de 300MHz debido a que al analizar la señal de salida con el analizador de espectro vi replicas de la señal como cada 100MHz. Aun no se cuando tiene que ser el ancho de banda pero imagino que al igaul como en la transmisora, de unos 200KHz, sino un poco mas. 
En resumen, necesito un filtro pasabanda pasivo con fc=342.8MHz y un ancho de banda de 200KHz.

Salu2 Atte
Andreas Ballek


----------



## maikol (Oct 24, 2007)

¿ Activo o pasivo? Y de qué orden lo quieres, o qué Q necesitas. De todas formas hay muchísimos libros y documentación sobre filtros.


----------



## aballek (Oct 24, 2007)

Pasivo, tiene que ir en la salida del transmisor, es decir en el coaxial
El ancho de banda es de 1 MHz mas menos, no 200kHz. Se además que la impedancia de la linea de transmisión es de 50ohm, asi que supongo que la impedancia del filtro debería ser igual. Al transmisor entra una señal del generador de stereo. Es todo lo que se, por ahora.


----------



## maikol (Oct 25, 2007)

Supongo que lo más sencillo sería hacer una malla LC usando un filtro Butterworth, y luego trasladarlo a paso banda con un cambio de variable. Lo bueno del Butterworth es que aunque la caída no es abrupta es bueno para propósito general. Si quieres algo mejor (pero con más rizado a cambio) puedes poner uno de Chevichev.

Ajustar la impedancia equivalente del filtro no es (si es posible) fácil. Para solucionarlo puedes montar una etapa de salida de ganancia unidad y con la impedancia de salida que quieras (por ejemplo un operacional como seguidor, aunque no sea pasivo).

Los cálculos son sencillos de hacer http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butterworth_filter. Espero que te sea útil.


----------

